# 6 Mesa, Az. Police Officers Torture Unarmed Black Man



## ilong (Jun 7, 2018)

I've watched this video several times this morning and not only do I find it appalling and disgusting, it's frightening.   Citizens  are no longer safe from the police.

A video,  recorded by surveillance cameras at an apartment building captured, 6 Mesa, Arizona police beating, punching, kneeing unarmed black man.  Even more sickening is watching the "black police officers" perpetrate this crime.   What the hey?   Do they not see the color of their skin or have sons, nephews, brothers, uncles, etc.?   Yet they participate in beating this black man?    They shouldn't be able to look another black man in the face - EVER!!! Their conscious and guilt should burn a hole in their soul!!  The bald police officer kneed the man 3 times and punched him in the face 6 times!

The YouTube video shows the full 20 minutes of these officers torturing  the man.
They:

punched him
kicked him
dragged him on the ground
slammed his face into the metal elevator door
pressed his head/face into the concreate floor
fingered his eyes
kneed him
using their knees the virtually sat on him for 30 seconds with their full body weight, while he was fully constrained
asphyxiated him by muzzling him like a dog with the white cloth, restricting his breathing passages
before carrying him out like an animal.

These officers need to be criminally charged., not put on administrative leave and certainly not paid.  They treated that young man like an animal.     I'm confident they didn't know they were being video.  I have no words for the black police officers involved.   I hope when charges are brought against these officers, the black police offices bear a heavier lot of guilt and responsibility.

Over the last month there has been incidents showing police officers punching and beating women, senior citizens.   No one is safe.   I now  feel that  I must keep my phone always ready and available to video and record, especially if I ever have to interact with law enforcement.  Citizens are now in need of laws to protect them from those who are paid (by citizens) to uphold the law and protect - law enforcement.

There should be a *federal law* that deals with law enforcement officers who perpetrate these kinds of crime.   It should not be left to the local authorities to try cases involving "their own".  The Mesa police officer, Phillip Brailsford, who shot and killed unarmed Daniel Shaver, was found NOT GUILTY.  I don't think citizens trust the "local systems"


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 7, 2018)

they didn't count on the surveillance video 
may the all rot and be raped by pookie 

internal investigation that led the officers to be placed on *administrative leave*, Mesa Police Chief Ramon Batista told NBC affiliate KPNX.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jun 7, 2018)

This video is disturbing. They all need to lose their jobs and pensions.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 7, 2018)

And just yesterday the OP about the white family beating the cops and the cops did nothing---no tasering, no choking, no shooting...and then this.


----------



## ilong (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm confused with the Chief's comments, "they weren't at their best",  "it looks like a mistake"?   How can torturing someone for 15 minutes be a mistake and the perpetrators be labeled  not at their best?

The bald *"BLACK"* headed police officer, kneed the man in what appears to be in his groin 3 times, before punching him in the face and head *6 *times - and that's a mistake???  This is beyond incredible!!  I hope this black police officer's family takes a hard look at the kind of man he's displaying in this video.
I can't believe the man didn't suffer a closed head injury, broken ribs, internal bleeding and a host of other injuries.
Just as @Reinventing21  mentioned about the white family in her post, the video picture says a thousand words, the white man sitting, untouched while police assault the black man.  Fifteen minutes into the original video, the white haired white police officer,  then tells the white man, he had been questioning in the video to move down the hall.  If he was concerned about the white man interfering why wasn't he placed in handcuffs? He didn't want the white man to continue witnessing their criminal acts.   But  *Yes, "criminal in a police officer's uniform" *the white man is a witness *and *you're on camera  , (maybe) stealing money, beating, kicking, kneeing  and torturing an unarmed, already constrained black man .
I hope the families, friends, neighbors and most importantly the children of these vicious criminals see what kind of sick people these officers are, especially when they think no one is watching.  I think of how many incidents like this occurred before phone cameras, surveillance  and body cameras existed.   How many black men died at the hands of police officers filled with hate, violence, evil?

I fear not only for black men and myself, but for everyone.   If police will abuse an 84 year old white woman, after being told she was sick by 911 dispatch,  then anyone can be a victim.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 7, 2018)

ilong said:


> I'm confused with the Chief's comments, "they weren't at their best",  "it looks like a mistake"?   How can torturing someone for 15 minutes be a mistake and the perpetrators be labeled  not at their best?
> 
> *The bald "BLACK" headed police officer*, kneed the man in what appears to be in his groin 3 times, before punching him in the face and head *6 *times - and that's a mistake???  This is beyond incredible!!  I hope this black police officer's family takes a hard look at the kind of man he's displaying in this video.
> I can't believe the man didn't suffer a closed head injury, broken ribs, internal bleeding and a host of other injuries.
> ...



This is precisely why I say there are three races (until they jack one of the black cops up)...  Black, Blue, and Other!


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 8, 2018)

I couldn't handle that video today, so I didn't watch, but this man needs to get PAID.  4 cops ferociously beating a man for 15 minutes, I'm actually shocked he's not dead.  He's very strong.


----------



## ilong (Jun 9, 2018)

I think what angered those "_*criminals in police officer's uniforms*_"  is the man didn't whimper, cry or beg as they brutally tortured him.   It appears he withstood their torture and never cowered.  He was the "real man" in that situation.  

I thought watching that video was bad, but I was even more horrified to see the police officers "digging their fingers" into the eyes of a 15 year old boy (who they had already constrained) and standing on his neck with their foot.


----------

